# Raw feeding and cats



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I know this topic has come up a few times, but am hoping for some answers to a few questions.

Has anyone here switched their cats to an all-raw diet?

Has anyone given their dogs the premade ground stuff for dogs? How did the transition go?

I haven't got a cat yet. But am thinking about the raw premade we use. It's labeled as also for cats. While I understand the whole "obligate" carnivore thing, I don't think a bit of raw veggie in the ground premade could make it as bad for a cat as the standard kibbles out there. So, I'm considering it.

Anyone have problems switching to raw? I wouldn't be doing Frankenprey if I have a cat, just the ground.

Can one leave dry grain-free kibble out as well, and supplement with raw? Do we worry about digestion times of kibble vs raw with cats? Anyone's cats gotten ill from raw? I know we don't leave it down for more than 30 minutes.

What were your experiences feeding raw, your dog's premade maybe, to your cats?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Cleo used to eat Nature's Variety raw and did very well on it. I'm not a fan of kibble for cats because of the kidney/urinary issues, especially a male cat. I have not tried the grind with Cleo but I know some people who buy from the same store I do use it.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Is Nature's Variety Raw the same as ground premade? Grimm happily oinks Oma's Pride. (yes, distinctly heard an OINK this morning, no lie)









I never had problems with my last neutered male on dry, but I always read about it happening to other male cats. It scares me! I wanna avoid it. Raw has lots of moisture.. hoping that might prevent kidney and bladder ouchies.

If raw ground food isn't safe for cats, maybe I'd do canned as well as the dry. Apparently, the thinking is that dry for cats isn't good! Cos they need moisture in their food. But if a cat eats canned, won't teeth need scaling sooner? (not everyone can brush a cat's teeth)

How did Cleo like the raw? Why did you switch off from the raw? I'm trying to guage what problems I might have with it, to see if there is a risk with raw premade for cats. It's a lot to learn!


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, NV raw patties are finely ground raw food with veggies/fruits included. I don't feed raw (yet), but I know my cats LOVE raw meat. I used to buy whole pork loins to cut the way I prefer and the cats and dogs would line up in a row to catch little tidbits I'd toss to them. It was very cute


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

I read somewhere if your cat is on kibble to switch to canned food and then switch to raw. I understand it may be harder to switch cats over to raw. We have 5 cats and none of them have been interested in raw. Although the youngest will come by and lick and show some interest when getting Panzer's food ready (well, sometimes), that's about all the interest they show. 

I would love to get my cats on raw! Also, be careful that your cat doesn't not eat for more than a couple days? (if they're refusing to eat raw) Do I have that right? Something about something breaking down in their body, perhaps the liver? Somebody set me straight!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yes! I think so. Cats cannot miss more than a day or two of food due to it causing liver problems, and if the cat is chubby, they can go even less time without food as the fat all gets on the express train to lodge in the liver. So, I guess in transitioning, we need to be watchful that the cat doesn't actually fast too long.

Thanks for sharing your experiences, this is helpful!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Cats can be harder to switch to raw than dogs.









Our three eat a partial raw diet. They get high quality kibble twice a day and I offer them some raw when I feed the dogs. Sometimes they eat it - sometimes they don't.

Since we got Cloe as a kitten it was easier to get her interested in raw ... but because the other two (who were adults) weren't as into it I had to use SOME kibble and then Cloe started on the kibble and, well - we are where we are.









Banzai really liked the raw pinky he tried the other night. Maybe he's more the whole prey type!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Raw PINKY??







Lauri, you need all your digits to type with!!









Do the "different digestion times" risk/worry hold true for cats, also? Or have you had good luck with both kibble and raw for the cats without any bacterial build up/back ups, like they warn about on the websites? (always wondered 'bout if that was true.. cos I know some feed kibbled and raw both to dogs)


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Raw Pinky? I get it! That's what our little one likes, in addition to my ankles and wrist . . .


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I tried to switch my cat to raw but he just threw it up: ground beef, chicken, beef liver...







He's even thrown up beef canned cat food!

I have also read that it's easier to transition your cat from kibble to canned food to raw so I've taken the time to transition him to 1.) a better kibble and 2.) canned cat food. It took a little while for Koji to be interested in the canned food and then took FOREVER for him to finally transition from the Eukanuba to Blue Buffalo Longevity. Now he's finally eating both with no problem. The only flavors of canned food I can feed him, though, are fish flavors and lamb and a bit of turkey. He's not into beef or chicken. Koji loves raw lamb but I just don't see how I can make an entire diet for him out of just raw lamb. I never thought about putting him on a premade raw diet but I honestly don't think I can afford it as this point in time because I am about to go to law school and can't afford the high price of those patties. 

I would, however, be interested in trying to transition him if I could buy little whole chicks or something then I would try again but, right now, I just don't have the resources in Virginia or the room in my freezer to put either of the furkids on raw but this is a topic I am continually interested in and hope to find some little trick to get that cat to eat raw!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Hahaha ... "pinkies" are baby rabbits that die before they develop fur - usually just a few days to a week old:










Furries are babies that develop fur but die before reaching butchering age.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I transitioned Cracker over by cooking his food. I cooked it less and less until he finally ate it raw. Every time I add something new to his diet I have to cook it before he'll eat it. You wouldn't think they would be so picky.


----------

